# Zeigt her euren Charakter



## Lillyan (6. September 2009)

Da bei Aion unter anderem die Vielfalt der Charaktererstellung gelobt wurde will ich eure Screenshots sehen.

Bitte keine langen Diskussionen, dies ist lediglich ein Screenshot-Sammelthread.


----------



## Sin (6. September 2009)

Nicht ganz ernst gemeint, aber um mal zu zeigen, was "leider" möglich ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. September 2009)

lvl 5 :<



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymek (6. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Nicht ganz ernst gemeint, aber um mal zu zeigen, was "leider" möglich ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uiuiui ^^ da is der kopf aber irgendwie zugroß xD

vorkurzem hab ich nen fast Affen gesehn, mit großen Oberkörper und Armen, aber dafür sehr kurze Beine xD Nen Bild von meinen 2 CHars kommt später wenn der Raid zu Ende ist.


----------



## Sin (6. September 2009)

Hier ein Bild von etwas mit dem ich mich auch zum Release hin anfreunden könnte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bedzi (6. September 2009)

[attachment=8887:Aion0000.jpg]


lvl 15 cleric.^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

Holla,

nun ist es endlich soweit! Morgen wird gezockt und schon jetzt, haben wir Gelegenheit, unsere Chars zu erstellen!

Die meisten von euch, haben das sicher schon getan (meine sind noch nicht final, im Beta Stadium sozusagen ^^)

Ist auch wirklich schwer, sich da festzulegen ob des komplexen Chareditors den Aion bietet.

Unzählige Parameter und am Ende kommt "Fratzengukasch" bei rum! Oder doch nicht?

Hier habt ihr Gelegenheit, eure Kreationen zu präsentieren, stellt Bilder ein!


----------



## Tonkra (19. September 2009)

guck ma 3 threads unter dir Klick


----------



## Aldaria (19. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> ^^)
> 
> Ist auch wirklich schwer, sich da festzulegen ob des komplexen Chareditors den Aion bietet.
> 
> Unzählige Parameter und am Ende kommt "Fratzengukasch" bei rum! oder doch nicht?



Naja, wenn ich ehrlich bin, hab ich die Gesichtsoption 1, die grösse Petit, die Haaroption, hmm 8 gewählt, dazu fix 3 mal farbe angeklickt, 2 balken verändert und Fertig war der char. 95% der Optionen hab ich nicht gebraucht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

> guck ma 3 threads unter dir




Naja, hier gehts ja um finale Chars und nicht um des beknackteste was so geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

So schaut mein char aus^^
http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/s52kfqj0/Aion0001.jpg


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

!(so sieht meiner aus)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niburu (19. September 2009)

lol cool Hulk


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

> So schaut mein char aus^^



Hmm... Asmodier... wir sehn uns auf den Schlachtfelden Atreias mein übelriechender Freund! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misuma (19. September 2009)

http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/al523exh/serafyna.jpg

das meine killerbraut.... (auch wenn sie lieb aussieht)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/al523exh/serafyna.jpg
> 
> das meine killerbraut.... (auch wenn sie lieb aussieht)
> 
> ...



der ist aber süß <3

edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aionsource oO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niburu (19. September 2009)

Das hier ist der kleine Niburu


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

> das meine killerbraut.... (auch wenn sie lieb aussieht)



Serafyna ist ein wirklich schöner Name (passt zum gelungenen Char) aber "Doombringer"? Würde ich nochma überdenkenken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollmastere (19. September 2009)

Hier meine kleine Kriegerin:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=9009:Aion0014.jpg]


----------



## Kopernium (19. September 2009)

Meine beiden:

Zaya
Peaches


----------



## RogueS (19. September 2009)

Kann mich auch nich zurück halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is  > Hana <




Das ist > Zwei <


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

Hana, hat was "trotziges" im Blick (typisch Frau) , der Kerl irgednwie was "entschlossenes"...

Sehr schön, find des echt total geil, was da möglich ist.

Da wird kein Char dem anderen gleichen. Nicht wie in anderen Spielen, wo du alle 2 Meter (d)einem Zwilling begegnest! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollmastere (19. September 2009)

So nochma ein Update mit einem besseren Bild meiner Kriegern "Hero" und meinem Priester "Anakin"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=9011:Aion0016.jpg]

[attachment=9012:Aion0017.jpg]

Gruss Pargona


----------



## Aschilles (19. September 2009)

On the Lightside of Votan:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

> So nochma ein Update mit einem besseren Bild meiner Kriegern "Hero" und meinem Priester "Anakin"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr nice aber die Namen sind jetzt auch nicht gard einfallsreich ^^

Ok, jedem das seine,Geschmäcker sind verschieden, will hier auch niemanden flamen - traut euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (19. September 2009)

Hier sind meine Beiden:

Carperias,zukünftiger Gladiator

Maritos,zukünftiger Zauberer


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

@ Aschilles :

Deinen Späher würde ich mal als "eigenwillig" bezeichnen aber warum nicht...

Die Priesterin is auch sehr gelungen, wirkt wie eine Diva! Ich stell mir die beiden gerade zusammen in na Gruppe vor, wie Feuer und Wasser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

Hier sind meine Beiden:



> Carperias,zukünftiger Gladiator
> 
> Maritos,zukünftiger Zauberer...



Dein Gladi wirkt "erhaben" dein Zauberer "überlegen" ^^


----------



## Astrakiller (19. September 2009)

Also Balder ist ein Rollenspielserver,oder?Dann muss ich ja versuchen mit den Charakteren ne kleine Story zu beschreiben..

@Flaschenpost: Genauso habe ich mir das auch gedacht.Klasse herausgefunden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misuma (19. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Serafyna ist ein wirklich schöner Name (passt zum gelungenen Char) aber "Doombringer"? Würde ich nochma überdenkenken!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo hab doombringer nur mal gesaved weil in jedem diablo spiel schon meien chars doombringer hießen^^

aber in aion passt der name nich rein irgendwie... aber wie gesagt wollten halt nur saven^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

Sry wenn ich nicht auf alle Posts eingehen kann aber allgemein kann man sagen:

Ihr gebt euch wirklich Mühe! Ich freu mir grad ein zweites Loch in den Arsch weil halt wirklich viel möglich ist und die Möglichkeiten auch genutzt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (19. September 2009)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Carperias,zukünftiger Gladiator



Klitschko!


----------



## Stancer (19. September 2009)

Meine ersten beiden :

Jäger :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kantor :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und meine Vorlage für meine Elyos Jägerin :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuskorr (19. September 2009)

So hier ist mein Char:

Cruentus:

[attachment=9013:Aion0002.jpg]


----------



## Hartega (19. September 2009)

Hier Mal meine beiden chars^^ auf Balder 

Der Blonde (Gladi) heisst : Emarosa (sieht man auch glaube ich) xD
und der mit den schwarz-blauen haaren (Assa) heisst : Hartega 

^^




http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=1...c6X1fNH76EK.jpg

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=1...oIsHpdorXvH.jpg


----------



## Mookie (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is zwar ein Bild aus der Beta finde nur das die Screens von mir ausm Startbildschirm verwaschen aussehen k.A. warum, aber das ist 1:1 übernommen nur ne andere Klasse.


----------



## Hartega (19. September 2009)

sieht sehr hübsch aus Mookie q.q


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

mein main
wird ein strapsentragender assassin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

@ Stancer :

Deine Jägerin wirkt eher zerbrechlich aber das teuscht! Sie weis was sie will und sie weis, wie sie´s krigt!

Der kantor is halt eher der nachdenkliche Typ, er aggiert nicht überhastet sondern mit Bedacht.

Das dritte Bild: Schön, eine Frohnatur! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (19. September 2009)

meine klerikerin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warscheinlich ranger bin mir da noch nicht so sicher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (19. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> @ Stancer :
> 
> Deine Jägerin wirkt eher zerbrechlich aber das teuscht! Sie weis was sie will und sie weis, wie sie´s krigt!
> 
> ...



Genau so sollte es auch sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade die Asmo Jägerin sollte so aussehen, als wenn sie viel durchgemacht hat und viel Leid ertragen musste aber doch die Hoffnung auf Frieden in sich trägt. Aber sie ist auch entschlossen alles für diesen Frieden zu tun !


----------



## Mookie (19. September 2009)

Hartega schrieb:


> sieht sehr hübsch aus Mookie q.q



Jo danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich muss dazu sagen 1 Sache hab ich doch bissl gefixed undzwar die Haarfarbe... die wirkte mir etwas zu Grau und ich hab sie eine nuance hochgestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

@ shartas:

Deine klerikerin wähnt sich auf dem Laufsteg! Sie wirkt ein wenig überheblich aber ein gesundes Selbstbeusstsein, hat noch keinem geschadet.

Dein Ranger unterhält. Mit ihm kann man Pferde stehlen aber irgendwie wirkt er auch sensiebel ^^


----------



## Sin (19. September 2009)

Ok, dann spiel ich auch mal mit:

Meine kleine Kantorin namens Rukia:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und meine kleine Beschwörerin namens Myu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderphönix (19. September 2009)

Hier meine Klerikerin Rinoa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evergrace (19. September 2009)

meiner einer 
http://s6.directupload.net/images/090919/se4qxuyo.jpg


----------



## Astrakiller (19. September 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> Klitschko!




Hey,der ist nicht Klitschko! Auch wenn das wohl am besten zum Gladiator passen würde.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hopeless81 (19. September 2009)

so, nu mal meine beiden

http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/kiqamcx0/Aion0001.jpg
http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/sfgrowgm/Aion0004.jpg


----------



## RogueS (19. September 2009)

Hallo Lana  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich bin Elyos Sin, also pew pew, keine Gnade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ok, dann spiel ich auch mal mit:
> 
> Meine kleine Kantorin namens Rukia:
> 
> ...



bleach, elfen lied?


----------



## sisq0 (19. September 2009)

hui mein erster beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so wird mein Templer aussehen = http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/9315/aion0000lk.jpg


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

Klerikerin 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und Assassine



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (19. September 2009)

sisq0 schrieb:


> hui mein erster beitrag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Arnie in jungen Jahren ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, die eine "Tussi" von oben sieht aus wie eine aus Elfenlied


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

@ Sin:
Rukia ist der "Checker" unter den Mädels! Sie röbst, furtzt und macht all das, was auch Männer machen. Sie ist aber trotz allem ganz Frau und kann auch Lady sein.
Sie diskotiert gerne und oft, meist hat sie den längeren Atem ^^

Myu wirkt wie die kleine unbeholfene Schwester, der man ne Schulter zum anlehnen leihen will.
Sie wird gern unterschätzt, kommt ihr aber gelegen ^^


----------



## shartas (19. September 2009)

flaschenpost wie sehen egtl deine chars aus wenn man fragen darf


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> Arnie in jungen Jahren ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sieht nich nur so aus klingt auch wie die tussi aus elfenlied Myu/Nyu

aber egal


----------



## Sin (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> bleach, elfen lied?



Die aus elfenlied heißt Nyuu bzw Nyu nicht Myu


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Die aus elfenlied heißt Nyuu bzw Nyu nicht Myu



myu hat er / sie bestimmt von pokemon abgewandelt: Mew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


spricht sich zumindest gleich


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Die aus elfenlied heißt Nyuu bzw Nyu nicht Myu



i know that look ma 1 post über dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@fallenangel aber die roten haare passen iwie zu elfen lied :x


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> i know that look ma 1 post über dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab keine ahnung was elfen lied ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

> flaschenpost wie sehen egtl deine chars aus wenn man fragen darf



Ich bin noch am "wurschteln" hab mich noch nicht festgelegt. Der Editor erschlägt einen ja geradezu aber is geil! ^^


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

mein char hat kein kommentar gekriegt :'(


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> mein char hat kein kommentar gekriegt :'(



meine auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

Sry, ich kann nicht auf alle eingehen,komm mit dem Schreiben nicht hinterher ^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

@ grimmjow:

Bei dir wars doch u.A die ewtas überhebliche! Bin ich sogar sehr detailhiert drauf eingegangen ^^


----------



## Deadwool (19. September 2009)

Ich hab mir nen Held aus meinen Kindertagen erstellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

@fallen Angel:

Deine Klerikerin, ist die Schwester von Sin`s Rukia:

Beide nehmen es mit Umgangsformen nicht allzu genau, scheissen auf Konventionen und machen ihr Ding!
Punkig-ausgeflippt-symphatisch

Der andere Char...hmm...is grenzdebiel zu hart? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Der andere Char...hmm...is grenzdebiel zu hart?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mh..die kommt auf dem bild was komisch rüber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

mein char hat sand in der vagina :x


----------



## sunrise82 (19. September 2009)

Veela ist meine und Maldanar der von meinem Mann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum soll sie Sand in der Vagina haben, ich find sie sieht sehr entspannt aus.


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

> Veela ist meine und Maldanar der von meinem Mann..



Krieger: 

Asolut maskulin...so muss ein Krieger aussehen, Brust raus und gib ihm! Kein Anabolika-Junky aber Atlethisch

Dein Char?

Die "Checker-Pose" aber:

Wirkt eher verhalten, zurückhaltend...behält ihre Meinug viel zu oft für sich... wenn da mal nicht demnächst das sprichwörtliche Faß überläuft^^

Auf jeden Fall ,hat die kleine Potential aber sie weis es nicht


----------



## Hammerhai (19. September 2009)

Erstmal Main.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine etwas frühere Version aber am Blick hat sich nichts geändert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Meine Nr. 2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erlus (19. September 2009)

Zwar noch n Betascreen, aber so wird mein Charakter auch zu release aussehen.

[attachment=9019:Aion0008.jpg]


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

> Erstmal Main.



Jap,  fokussiert, böse!

In solche Gesicher will ich blicken, bevor jeder Entschlossenheit die Überraschung weicht, wenn kalter Stahl den Feind durchdringt!! ^^

über deine "Beta-version" hüllen wir mal den Mantel des Schweigens aber sehr nice, dein Main 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine NR 2 wirkt "Gäkich" wie man im Saarland sagen würde^^

Sie provoziert diskussionen, wohl wissend, dass sie die besseren Argumente hat! ^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

@erlus

Deine Kleine wirkt unschuldig/naiv/harmlos...


----------



## Norjena (19. September 2009)

Ich bring mal etwas Farbe in den Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Meine beiden hübschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier nochmal von der anderen Seite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (19. September 2009)

[attachment=9020:Aion0007.jpg]
Meine kleine Kyraa!

Blubbub, ja ich war mit der Eigenart dass das Forum keine IMG-Tags zulässt nich vertraut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vote 4 weiße augen


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

@Norjena:

Schwierig, schwierig ... einerseits, wirkst du absolut fokussiert, andererseits aber auch nachdenklich...

Dich "auszurechnen" ist praktisch unmöglich und das macht dich gefährlich! Verdammt gefährlich!

PS:ich freu mich schon auf Duelle oder halt auch gemeinschaftliches Asmo-abschlachten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



first target im abyss


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

@ seyiabi

Was willst du uns damit sagen? Der Char is einfach nur lächerlich! kannst gern mit on gehen aber ich rate dir inständig davon ab!! ^^


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

wie????? :'( ich find ihn süüüß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HAHA XD ne natürlich nicht...^^
poste später meine richtigen chars hier rein x)


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

^^ Zwerge ftw, in Aion ist alles möglich aber sei mir nicht bös: ololol! XD

Bin gespannt, auf deinen finalen Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> wie????? :'( ich find ihn süüüß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jaja jetzt wo alle meckern nen rückzieher machen ne?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> jaja jetzt wo alle meckern nen rückzieher machen ne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



psst...*lalala*
haha xD


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

Das war anfangs nicht ernst gemeint ^^ lasst mir meinen Gauben an das Gute/kreative im Menschen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robsenq (19. September 2009)

Rioku


----------



## Savi (19. September 2009)

hier ist mal meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=9021:Aion0135.jpg]


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

> Rioku



Bam! Einfach hübsch, sehr hübsch... der Blick ist undurchdrinlich aber die kleine wills wissen!


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Savi schrieb:


> hier ist mal meine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



frage was hast du für eine kantenglättung drin?


----------



## Omidas (19. September 2009)

Mein Priester ... welche Subklasse der kriegt, werde ich wohl mich morgen selber überraschen
auf Level 9. Wechsel da eigentlich sekundlich meine Meinung.

Das erste Bild schön mit der Rüsi Vorschau




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier in der totalen mit seiner Gammelkleidung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savi (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> frage was hast du für eine kantenglättung drin?



oO wieso was denn?


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

> hier ist mal meine



Und noch wer, der sich Mühe gegeben hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein Char wirkt sachlich, gespannt.

Relativ humorlos aber sie hat ganz andere Stärken:
Sie wittert Gefahr auf 1000 Meter, sie ist verantwortungsbewusst und versucht, die Herde zusammen zu halten ^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

@omidas...gruselig...brauchts noch mehr? - wir sehn uns auf dem Schlachtfeld aber dich nehm ich ernst ( rein von der Optik her) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savi (19. September 2009)

hab hier noch den Asmodier von meinem Freund gefunden:

[attachment=9024:Aion0130bla.jpg]


----------



## Theobald (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=9025:Aion0011___Kopie.jpg]

So sieht mein Templer aus, wollte ihn auf alt trimmen, aber ohne gleich mit Vollbart rumzurennen. Muß vielleicht noch ein wenig basteln, hab ja noch bis morgen 21 Uhr Zeit.


----------



## Thassarian (19. September 2009)

hier mal meiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Votan: Blood  (is online nach einigen jahren des mmorpg zockens mein spitzname geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (19. September 2009)

Bei manchen Chars bekomme ich Lust auf einen Genozid.


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

> So sieht mein Templer aus, wollte ihn auf alt trimmen, aber ohne gleich mit Vollbart rumzurennen. Muß vielleicht noch ein wenig basteln, hab ja noch bis morgen 21 Uhr Zeit.



Wow, dieser Zeitgenosse, ist alles : nur nicht symphatisch! 

Aber das muss er auch nicht, er ist Tank und hauptverantwortlich für die Gruppe

ER hat einen weichen Kern ,den er aber nie zeigen würde : Er ist Tank!! 

Man erzählt sich, das es gelungen sein soll "Templar" zu erweichen...Das ist aber nur ein Gerücht ^^


----------



## Theobald (19. September 2009)

Ich will ja nicht mit einem rosa Dauerlutscher spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .

Das düstere ist schon ok so, aber wenn ich den Char jetzt mit seinem Hemdchen in der Charauswahl sehe, dann ist da nix Düsteres mehr, hrhr.


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

So hier kommt mein Assassine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carangil (19. September 2009)

Da ich erstmal alle Tipps hier befolgen musste, um überhaupt das Spiel patchen zu können (und dann noch die Nord-Amerika-Version auf die EU-Version umstellen musste), bin ich erst heute dazu gekommen, mich mal mit dem Editor etwas zu "spielen" (hab auch keine Beta-Erfahrung).

Hier also mein Asmodier (Gladiator wird's werden):






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majordomus (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> der ist aber süß <3
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



Ich kann nich mehr-ich lach mich tot!!!  Du hast Ace Ventura gebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seltsam (19. September 2009)

Mal meine beiden Schwestern hier zeigen.

Auriane die ältere ist/wird Gladiatorin :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aurilia die jüngere ist/wird Beschwörerin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Carangil Den würde ich ungerne in der Nacht begegnen. Sieht nicht so aus als kenne er das Wort Gnade.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Majordomus schrieb:


> Ich kann nich mehr-ich lach mich tot!!!  Du hast Ace Ventura gebastelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne einer ausm aionsource forum :x


----------



## Majordomus (19. September 2009)

Das sind meine beiden kleinen asmodis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caldosso (19. September 2009)

der ist doch hammer^^[attachment=9026:Aion0005.jpg]


----------



## Majordomus (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> ne einer ausm aionsource forum :x



aber cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

Brutal!! Dieses Duo, ist eiskalt berechnend!! das Wort " Gnade" existiert in deren Wortschartz nicht!!

Geil! , hab ich da ein schlechtes Gewissen wenns hart auf hart kommt? - Nein!!!  ^^


----------



## Misuma (19. September 2009)

Sehr schöne chars sieht man hier muss ich echt ma sagen respekt!!!

habs aber genau gewusst das man im live spiel weitaus weniger zwerge und andre verunstaltete charaktere rumrennen sieht als noch in der open beta^^


----------



## OceanBlue (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Kleine.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> Sehr schöne chars sieht man hier muss ich echt ma sagen respekt!!!
> 
> habs aber genau gewusst das man im live spiel weitaus weniger zwerge und andre verunstaltete charaktere rumrennen sieht als noch in der open beta^^



die kommen noch :x


----------



## Grüner Schami (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und wer den erkennt bekommt nen Keks:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> und wer den erkennt bekommt nen Keks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



günther jauch?


----------



## Grüner Schami (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> günther jauch?



Fast


----------



## Majordomus (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> günther jauch?



hahaha jau...oder Xzibit oda wie der heißt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüner Schami (19. September 2009)

Majordomus schrieb:


> hahaha jau...oder Xzibit oda wie der heißt..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD jo auch nicht


----------



## OceanBlue (19. September 2009)

volverine...


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

OceanBlue schrieb:


> volverine...



dann lieg ich mim günthi näher dran als du !!!11

aber xzibit könnts echt sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majordomus (19. September 2009)

Majordomus schrieb:


> hahaha jau...oder Xzibit oda wie der heißt..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmm...dann bleibt ja nur noch der hammerschwingende Thor oder gar Votan?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ka verrats mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüner Schami (19. September 2009)

Majordomus schrieb:


> hmmm...dann bleibt ja nur noch der hammerschwingende Thor oder gar Votan?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 

Ich geb en tip: Nintendo Konsolenspiel


----------



## RDE (19. September 2009)

Darf ich vorstellen: Sumi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> Ich geb en tip: Nintendo Konsolenspiel



u mean this guy?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majordomus (19. September 2009)

lol mario? da war Günther besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich denk ma link isses net oda?


----------



## Grüner Schami (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> u mean this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xD noez


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> xD noez



is das ein charackter von nintendo ?


----------



## BioHolic (19. September 2009)

Hier meine Charas:


Die zukünftige Kantorin Alruna




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der zukünftige Jäger Gallor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff77 (19. September 2009)

Meine kleine Thalia


----------



## Majordomus (19. September 2009)

JackFrost schrieb:


> Der zukünftige Jäger Gallor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der sieht geil aus! So n neuer Rayden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüner Schami (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> is das ein charackter von nintendo ?



http://e1000.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/g...rf_twilight.jpg


----------



## Steff77 (19. September 2009)

EEs iiiiisst Ganooondoooorrff xDDD

Oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith da war einer schneller-.-


----------



## Majordomus (19. September 2009)

Steff77 schrieb:


> Meine kleine Thalia



Die hat was von Liv Tyler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (19. September 2009)

My Gladiator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> u mean this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey die haben eine kleine Ähnlichkeit sollte klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nee das passt ziemlich mit Xzibit zusammen O.o
ach ganondorf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab zelda tausendmal durchgespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüner Schami (19. September 2009)

Steff77 schrieb:


> EEs iiiiisst Ganooondoooorrff xDDD
> 
> Oder nicht
> 
> ...



*keks geb*


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

so ihr süßen
ich geh 

*Street Fighter: The Legend of Chun-Li 
*
gucken 

auf wiedersehn


----------



## BioHolic (19. September 2009)

Majordomus schrieb:


> Der sieht geil aus! So n neuer Rayden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Danke :-3
Würde besser ankommen, wenn ich nen besseren pc hätte (demnächst hab ich ja gott sei dank einen neuen^^)
Deine gefallen mir aber auch gut. Auf welchen Server spielst du?


----------



## Teiby (19. September 2009)

Meine süße Vera (aufn Server Baldur):
[attachment=9029:Aion0000.jpg]


----------



## Steff77 (19. September 2009)

Stimmt^^ War aber keine Absicht^^ Hab sie einfach so erstellt wie mir eine Frau einigermassen am besten gefällt >.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (19. September 2009)

Sagt mal kann man sich irgendetwas legal runterladen um sich auch ohne spiel einen Charakter zu erstellen { meine nicht auf den servern sondern nur zum angucken ] ?


----------



## Clubmaster (19. September 2009)

nüscht, lol


----------



## Clubmaster (19. September 2009)

The schrieb:


> Sagt mal kann man sich irgendetwas legal runterladen um sich auch ohne spiel einen Charakter zu erstellen { meine nicht auf den servern sondern nur zum angucken ] ?



nein.


----------



## Majordomus (19. September 2009)

JackFrost schrieb:


> Danke :-3
> Würde besser ankommen, wenn ich nen besseren pc hätte (demnächst hab ich ja gott sei dank einen neuen^^)
> Deine gefallen mir aber auch gut. Auf welchen Server spielst du?



Votan bin nen mage namens legend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw kennt den wer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (19. September 2009)

Der hat was von einem Albert ;/ ^^


----------



## Seltsam (19. September 2009)

Teiby schrieb:


> Meine süße Vera (aufn Server Baldur):
> [attachment=9029:Aion0000.jpg]



*Ruft laut* Wer hat das Kind hier rein gelassen? *Nimmt Vera bei der Hand* Wir suchen mal ebend deine Mama. *generft* Hoffe sie ist nicht zu weit weg! Kaum zu fassen, ein Kind von gerade mal wie alt bis du, 13, 14? Alleine durch ein Kriegsgelände laufen zu lassen. Unverantwortlich!


----------



## BioHolic (19. September 2009)

Majordomus schrieb:


> Votan bin nen mage namens legend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Opa bei dem Manga Hunter X Hunter?

Bin auf dem Server Kromede zu finden. Die Charas kennt man ja jetzt^^


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

ist das nichtn Typ bei Tekken????


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

JackFrost schrieb:


> Der Opa bei dem Manga Hunter X Hunter?
> 
> Bin auf dem Server Kromede zu finden. Die Charas kennt man ja jetzt^^



heihachi M....


----------



## Majordomus (19. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> ist das nichtn Typ bei Tekken????



Joa genau-heihachi der "oppa" bei tekken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilverCH (19. September 2009)

der hat lila Haare? o0 ^^


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

SilverCH schrieb:


> der hat lila Haare? o0 ^^



Frisör? O.o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majordomus (19. September 2009)

SilverCH schrieb:


> der hat lila Haare? o0 ^^



mensch...hab grad in 2 mins das teil erstellt, was erwarteste da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Tuskorr (19. September 2009)

Ich hab immer noch kein Kommi zu meinem Bild gekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilverCH (19. September 2009)

Na wenn schon denn schon, wa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch kein Kommi zu meinem Bild gekriegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann zeiche ma deinen alucard


----------



## Majordomus (19. September 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch kein Kommi zu meinem Bild gekriegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm...................................lässig würd ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  seite 2 wars glaub ich..


----------



## Lemieux (19. September 2009)

http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/1213/aionlol.jpg

meinz!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

server: votan, elyos


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> So hier ist mein Char:
> 
> Cruentus:
> 
> [attachment=9013:Aion0002.jpg]



süßer emo


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> süßer emo



das war ne dumme frage, dafür gibts ja diesen Pfeil da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja. Zu mein Bild hab ich auch kein Kommi bekommen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> auf welcher seite ist den sein Char??
> keinbock alles durchzublättern



2 mitte/oben


----------



## Bahlti (19. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/1213/aionlol.jpg
> 
> meinz!
> 
> ...



Sry, aber kommt gay rüber xD an sich sieht er gut aus aber die haltung da xD aber naja elyos halt =P


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Sry, aber kommt gay rüber xD an sich sieht er gut aus aber die haltung da xD aber naja elyos halt =P



xDD der schaut wirklich gay aus...........hahahahahahaahha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemieux (19. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Sry, aber kommt gay rüber xD an sich sieht er gut aus aber die haltung da xD aber naja elyos halt =P



ne drahtige assel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mit dauerkarte im solarium halt.


----------



## Bahlti (19. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> xDD der schaut wirklich gay aus...........hahahahahahaahha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir Asmos sind halt noch richtige Kerle/Frauen xD

im 1vs1 könnte er mich aber klatschen, weil ich vor lauter lachen nicht mehr klar komm xD


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> ne drahtige assel halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ohgottohgottohgottohgott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja das ist aber eig. nur die Haltung finde ich... wird sich bestimmt imgame ändern...
xD naja wenn der vor mir so dasteht fall ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 um und er könnt mich killn weil da kommt dann zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> xDD der schaut wirklich gay aus...........hahahahahahaahha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da fehlt nurnoch blonde haarfarbe + cloud frisur

schon hat man einen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saresh (19. September 2009)

Hier so schaut der aus ^^ der gute alte habe ich auf ner seite gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [attachment=9031:Aion_11147.jpg]


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> da fehlt nurnoch blonde haarfarbe + cloud frisur
> 
> schon hat man einen
> 
> ...



Hört auf ich kipp gleich vom Stuhl O.o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemieux (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> da fehlt nurnoch blonde haarfarbe + cloud frisur
> 
> schon hat man einen
> 
> ...



metrosexuell, gepflegt und immer von hinten - wie es sich für nen rogue von heute gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> da fehlt nurnoch blonde haarfarbe + cloud frisur
> 
> schon hat man einen
> 
> ...



haha geil ich raffs nicht mehr xDD und sein bester ingame kumpel ist cpt. hero XDDD


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> metrosexuell, gepflegt und immer von hinten - wie es sich für nen rogue von heute gepflegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein Sprichwort sagt "Man ist nur schwull wenn man Empfänger ist, und nicht Geber" also sind die schurken keine schwuletten^^


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Saresh schrieb:


> Hier so schaut der aus ^^ der gute alte habe ich auf ner seite gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



joa ich find aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


am geilsten

hier gibts noch mehr falls jmd die seite noch nich kennen sollte

http://news.mmosite.com/content/2008-11-16...2507067,1.shtml




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






lol


----------



## Bahlti (19. September 2009)

Find ja Michael Jackson und Hulk am besten, find nur leider grade keien pics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​LoL. OMFG OBAMA!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## Carangil (19. September 2009)

So, versucht, auch einen weiblichen Char zu erstellen. Soll später eine Assassine werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Find ja Michael Jackson und Hulk am besten, find nur leider grade keien pics
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hätt er das gesicht ein wenig Dünner gemacht, die Nase bischen mehr nach vorn, die augen mehr zusammen, würds mehr passen^^


----------



## SilverCH (19. September 2009)

Soo werd meine 2 au ma zeigen, hab aber ehrlich gesagt nich wirklich viel verändert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tai
[attachment=9035:Tai2.jpg]

Seos
[attachment=9034:Seos2.jpg]


----------



## Bahlti (19. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Hätt er das gesicht ein wenig Dünner gemacht, die Nase bischen mehr nach vorn, die augen mehr zusammen, würds mehr passen^^



Jo, der von dem Video aus deiner Signatur sieht besser aus.


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Jo, der von dem Video aus deiner Signatur sieht besser aus.



job
ist euch mal aufgefallen das fast alle männlichen Elyos/Asmos gleich aussehen fast??
alle groß und stark große schultern O.o


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ​LoL. OMFG OBAMA!!!
> ...




haha geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (19. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> job
> ist euch mal aufgefallen das fast alle männlichen Elyos/Asmos gleich aussehen fast??
> alle groß und stark große schultern O.o



Ja muss auch deftig hinlangen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

ich post mal mein main nochma :x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (19. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> job
> ist euch mal aufgefallen das fast alle männlichen Elyos/Asmos gleich aussehen fast??
> alle groß und stark große schultern O.o


dann wird meiner ja eine richtige ausnahme sein.


----------



## RogueS (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> job
> ist euch mal aufgefallen das fast alle männlichen Elyos/Asmos gleich aussehen fast??
> alle groß und stark große schultern O.o



Hmm das sehe ich nich so. Ich finde die Unterschiede zwischen weiblichen Chars der jeweiligen Fraktion viel geringer.  Da man bei Frauen immer was schönes erstellen will. Bei Männern kann auch mal was etwas mehr von der Norm abweichen, ohne das man gleich sagt "zomfg sieht der shice aus". Ich kann z.B. nen Asiate, nen Europäer genauer sogar noch nen Skandinavier, Spanier und Franzose machen auch nen Russe oder Schwarzafrikaner geht. Aber bei Frauengesichtern hab ich max. "durchschnitts Gesicht Hellhäutig" "durchschnitts Gesicht Dunkelhäutig" "russisches Gesicht" "asiatisches Gesicht", heute hab ichs sogar mal geschafft nen "grieschiches Gesicht" zu erstellen. Zoomt man aber weg denkt man wieder nur ein ein durchschnittsgesicht.


----------



## Thassarian (20. September 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch kein Kommi zu meinem Bild gekriegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich auch nich ;<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carangil (20. September 2009)

Ebenso ... mach ich halt noch einen Char:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savi (20. September 2009)

hab mal noch ein bisschen rumprobiert..
so schauts aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BenklaY (20. September 2009)

Soah hier:

Mein Warrior/Templer = 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Späher/Assasine =




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Server Balder / Asmo 4 Life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long

BenklaY


----------



## Norjena (20. September 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> Hmm das sehe ich nich so. Ich finde die Unterschiede zwischen weiblichen Chars der jeweiligen Fraktion viel geringer.  Da man bei Frauen immer was schönes erstellen will. Bei Männern kann auch mal was etwas mehr von der Norm abweichen, ohne das man gleich sagt "zomfg sieht der shice aus". Ich kann z.B. nen Asiate, nen Europäer genauer sogar noch nen Skandinavier, Spanier und Franzose machen auch nen Russe oder Schwarzafrikaner geht. Aber bei Frauengesichtern hab ich max. "durchschnitts Gesicht Hellhäutig" "durchschnitts Gesicht Dunkelhäutig" "russisches Gesicht" "asiatisches Gesicht", heute hab ichs sogar mal geschafft nen "grieschiches Gesicht" zu erstellen. Zoomt man aber weg denkt man wieder nur ein ein durchschnittsgesicht.



Naja, ich find zb auch, bei den weiblichen Chas ist die Auswahl an Tattoos oder "Schmuck" eher beschränkt, bzw sieht es sehr komisch aus, wie das Herzchen Tattoo, oder die gelben Sterne, richtig große, böse aussehende Tattoos wie bei manchen männlichen möglich ist, gibt es für die Damen keine, mit Ausnahme dem vorletzen Tattoo, und der "Narbe" als Schmuck, die aber so klein ist, das sie selbst bei vollen Grafikeinstellungen nur auffällt wenn das Gesicht den halben Bildschirm ausfüllt....


----------



## Skymek (20. September 2009)

Savi schrieb:


> hab mal noch ein bisschen rumprobiert..
> so schauts aus
> 
> 
> ...



Nicole Kidman inc (war das mit Absicht? ^^). wirklich Cool gemacht. Werd heute Abend auch mal Bildchen machen im Auswahl Bildschirm sieht man das nicht so berauschend.


----------



## Savi (20. September 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> Nicole Kidman inc (war das mit Absicht? ^^). wirklich Cool gemacht. Werd heute Abend auch mal Bildchen machen im Auswahl Bildschirm sieht man das nicht so berauschend.



oje hat mein freund auch schon gesagt, aber absicht wars eigentlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robsenq (20. September 2009)

lol, viele asmo chars die ich hier gesehn hab sehen echt aus wie emos...

Ich spiel zwar elyos, aber so muss ein asmo aussehen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

emos sind qul :x


----------



## dat_holgi (20. September 2009)

So auch mal meinen Elyos Priester hochgeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymek (20. September 2009)

Savi schrieb:


> oje hat mein freund auch schon gesagt, aber absicht wars eigentlich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nich? ^^ weil dein Profilbild ebenfals aussieht wie Charlize Theron xD


----------



## Savi (20. September 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> nich? ^^ weil dein Profilbild ebenfals aussieht wie Charlize Theron xD



ist wirklich keine absicht xD
mein profilbild ist hier auf seite 2 glaub ich nochmal in groß drin, kannst ja mal schauen obs dann auch noch so aussieht ;-)
ich hoff mal net xD


----------



## Soraija (20. September 2009)

Meine Jägerin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilynight (20. September 2009)

*Ja gerne!

Klar, bin auch hier dabei *gg*!


*


----------



## Thunderphönix (20. September 2009)

Nice Pics,wobei Pic 1. und Pic 4 am besten gefällt


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (20. September 2009)

Mein Reinfahrer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderphönix (20. September 2009)

Hier meine Assasine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciclon (20. September 2009)

das Meine Jägerin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das meine Beschwörerin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shataar (20. September 2009)

wie wärs wenn jeder mal versucht sich selber oder eine "berühmete" figur sei es schauspieler oder spielfigur nachzubauen wär bestimmt ganz lustig ich selbst kanns leider nicht da ich es verpasst hab vorzubestellen :S


----------



## Seltsam (20. September 2009)

Shataar schrieb:


> wie wärs wenn jeder mal versucht sich selber oder eine "berühmete" figur sei es schauspieler oder spielfigur nachzubauen wär bestimmt ganz lustig ich selbst kanns leider nicht da ich es verpasst hab vorzubestellen :S



Mich selber.... Das tue ich mir und der Spielwelt von Aion nicht an. Und bei Promies.... Habe ich versucht, aber mal will ja was neues und nicht etwas was jeder schon mal gesehen hat.


----------



## Kalisha_KdV (20. September 2009)

Mein erster Beitrag *freu*

So gehe ich an den Start:

Kalisha - angehende Assassine auf Balder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier mal noch ihr Gegenstück auf der Asmodier-Seite (gefällt mir fast noch besser^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savi (20. September 2009)

sieht gut aus :-)


----------



## Bahlti (20. September 2009)

Kalisha_KdV schrieb:


> Mein erster Beitrag *freu*
> 
> So gehe ich an den Start:
> 
> ...



Sehen toll aus die 2 , Respekt^^


----------



## Skymek (20. September 2009)

Na dann, vom Jäger hab ich leider keine Nahaufnahme.

Sie: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Er (bewusst dünner gehalten, was auch am Namen liegt):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DustBurn (20. September 2009)

Naja Hallo erstmal an alle ist mein First Post   

naja hier ist mein Asmodier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DustBurn (20. September 2009)

DustBurn schrieb:


> Naja Hallo erstmal an alle ist mein First Post
> 
> naja hier ist mein Asmodier
> 
> ...


----------



## exinax (20. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> und wer den erkennt bekommt nen Keks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Shadowman?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymek (20. September 2009)

exinax schrieb:


> Der Shadowman?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der hat aber kein Bart und ne Glatze xD. ich würde mal auf Wolferin (wird das so geschrieben?) tippen obwohl die Frisur nicht wirklich passt.

Btw das spiel war sooo cool ^^


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> der hat aber kein Bart und ne Glatze xD. ich würde mal auf Wolferin (wird das so geschrieben?) tippen obwohl die Frisur nicht wirklich passt.
> 
> Btw das spiel war sooo cool ^^



das spiel war endgeil


----------



## exinax (20. September 2009)

Das war allerdings der einzige Afroamerikanische Nintendoheld der mir spontan eingefallen ist^^


----------



## Grobii (20. September 2009)

so ähnlich sieht mein char aus, die war aus der beta so geil hab ich se leider nimmer hingekriegt aber ähnlich ^^ roar


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

Kalisha_KdV schrieb:


> Mein erster Beitrag *freu*
> 
> So gehe ich an den Start:
> 
> ...



vote 4 aions next top model!!!11


----------



## exinax (20. September 2009)

Das ist mein Betachar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Releasechars werden nachgereicht


----------



## Sounds (20. September 2009)

Find ich schön, das sich die meisten richtig Mühe geben mit ihren Chars.

Hier mal meine Jägerin Sanakan, auf dem 2. sieht man noch meinen Templer, aber der wird sicherlich nochmal überarbeitet. ^^
[attachment=9047:Sanakan.jpg]
[attachment=9048:Sanakan2.jpg]


----------



## Betoni (20. September 2009)

[attachment=9049haron.jpg]Dharon lvl1 Gladi


----------



## Apostasy (20. September 2009)

Mein Char Lyanti-Elyos-Ranger-Kromede




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saintz (20. September 2009)

Meine Asmo-Braut steht schon in den Startlöchern. Hier ein Bild aus der CB:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Atreia's Next Topmodel!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (20. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZWERG!
http://de.aiononline.com/livestatus/charac...mp;charID=12558
!!! wehe ihr spammt mein guestbook -.-


----------



## dat_holgi (20. September 2009)

der Zwerg is echt super geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (20. September 2009)

dat_holgi schrieb:


> der Zwerg is echt super geworden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffentlich werden noch ein paar mehr Zwerge im Kriegsgetümmel rumwuseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Skymek (20. September 2009)

der muss Fetter sein. und btw *gästbookspäääm*


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

Zsadin :>


----------



## RDE (21. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> .



Hab dir mal in dein Guestbook geschrieben. Man sieht sich beim Asmodierfarmen!


----------



## Ilunadin (21. September 2009)

Wanda:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierpimp! (21. September 2009)

hier mein Gladi aus der closed beta 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savaera (21. September 2009)

Meine freche Magierin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BioHolic (21. September 2009)

Hier nochmal der Jäger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BarrakNorgannon (21. September 2009)

wie bekommt ihr alle die jpeg bilder reingequetscht meine sind alle über 800kb groß -.-


----------



## Nazgule17 (21. September 2009)

Wie alle Asmo spielen tztz ^^


----------



## BarrakNorgannon (21. September 2009)

Nazgule17 schrieb:


> Wie alle Asmo spielen tztz ^^



hab in der beta auch asmo gespielt aber wenn man jetz sieht wie viele das zum release machen...
da gehe ich lieber zu den (wahrscheinlich) unterlegenen elyos.. da hat man wenigsten snoch ne ausrede wenn man schlechter abschneidet ;D


----------



## Tamîkus (24. September 2009)

mein char   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (24. September 2009)

So noch mal nen neuen Char erstellt um wenn bei Start zu helfen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie mag ich das Gesicht.


----------



## Magmion (24. September 2009)

Hier mein süsse Za[attachment=9083:Aion0000.jpg]uberin


----------



## jlij (24. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beta Disco Bob!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. September 2009)

Update. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (25. September 2009)

hrrr sexy pink




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Ghost- (25. September 2009)

Das hier ist meine kleine Jägerin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (25. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja wenn server re mach ich noch ne nahaufnahme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (25. September 2009)

neuer pc + windoof 7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiv0r (25. September 2009)

Tada:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imzane (25. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moehrewinger (28. September 2009)

Mann, Mann. Da hat man einen einmaligen Charaktereditor und dann landet das Ding auf Seite vier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hochhief*

So, gestatten Dolorea

[attachment=9119olorea.jpg]


----------



## Raaandy (28. September 2009)

leute macht mal die bilder kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. ich gehöre zu einem geheimbund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein bild zu veröffentlichen wäre, naja...nicht sehr klug


----------



## Grimmjow19 (28. September 2009)

:x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (28. September 2009)

Mein Sorc :>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (22. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (22. Oktober 2009)

Meine Jägerin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mein Gladiator:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savi (22. Oktober 2009)

mal nen neues bild meiner gladiatorin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und meine neue zauberin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Oktober 2009)

hm die bilder sind zwar sehr alt aber sie tuns noch
mein templer ist leider noch auf keinem screenshot verewigt

spiritmaster



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und ranger



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Detela (22. Oktober 2009)

Meine Assasinin 

Zillah =)


----------



## Detela (22. Oktober 2009)

1muss ich noch hinzufügen alle screens die im start bildschrim gemacht wurden
is das n bug oder wiso sind die alle lvl 1 und anfangs eq o.O


----------



## Grimmjow19 (23. Oktober 2009)

der eine hat ne frisur wie franky aus one piece uiuiuiui


----------



## Pucaacup (23. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Assassin level 36


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Oktober 2009)

Meinen jetzigen Charakter muss ich einfach zeigen. Hab mich mit Level 30 sofort in den Kostümladen gestürzt und es mit meiner derzeitigen Rüstung verschmolzen.


http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/nnd6ongy/Aion0020.jpg


http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/h3e7ehmg/Aion0019.jpg


----------



## Gumja (26. Oktober 2009)

Mein Elyos Magier Level 40 Gumus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgenommen im Abyss (wo sonst mit nem Balaur Schiff im Hintergrund *g*)
Rüstung ist die Asmodier Optik...


----------



## Savi (26. Oktober 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Meinen jetzigen Charakter muss ich einfach zeigen. Hab mich mit Level 30 sofort in den Kostümladen gestürzt und es mit meiner derzeitigen Rüstung verschmolzen.
> 
> 
> http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/nnd6ongy/Aion0020.jpg
> ...



schick schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shopgirl (26. Oktober 2009)

Mein Assa: Runisha
und meine Beschwörerin: Ataia




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asterodeia (26. Oktober 2009)

Meine Kantorin
[attachment=9349:Aion0023.jpg]

Und meine Templerin
[attachment=9350:Aion0006.jpg]


----------



## Caladoria (26. Oktober 2009)

Das sind meine Süßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lorel (Klerik) und Torina (Ranger) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (26. Oktober 2009)

Sehr fesch Cala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine chars - Drikkes (gladi) Easley (noch späher) und Astonia (Beschwörerin)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaSera09 (26. Oktober 2009)

Mein Kleriker (atm lvl 22) :

[attachment=9351:Aion0001.jpg]


----------



## Perkone (26. Oktober 2009)

Seh da nix @LaSera


----------



## LaSera09 (26. Oktober 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Seh da nix @LaSera


Hmm ja ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen das da was schief gelaufen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst du nicht auf Bild drücken um es zu vergrößern ?


----------



## Sheep_Of_Death (26. Oktober 2009)

Mein Assa               Mein Beschwörer              Mein Gladi


----------



## travisbarker (26. Oktober 2009)

Dann werd ich meine drei auch mal auf'n Catwalk schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ryomou (24)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Shenpu (18)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kitsumi (12)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imzane (26. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3


----------



## Grimmjow19 (26. Oktober 2009)

Imzane schrieb:


> <3



Der ist aber süß!


----------



## Norjena (26. Oktober 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> Der ist aber süß!



Der?


----------



## Imzane (26. Oktober 2009)

der?.. wie in er? was?


----------



## painschkes (26. Oktober 2009)

_Der Char..? _


----------



## Grimmjow19 (26. Oktober 2009)

sry hab mich vertippt ich meine Sie


----------



## Rukaniz (26. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein 26 Gladi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch meine Beschwörerin Level 14


----------



## Kalikas (27. Oktober 2009)

wie sie alle hier weibliche chars spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 süß.


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

hier seht ihr mal meinen weiblichen char =) mit netten weihnachtsoutfit


----------



## Grimmjow19 (27. Oktober 2009)

alle notgeil 
mich eingeschlossen

:x


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> alle notgeil
> mich eingeschlossen
> 
> :x



Solang man sich nicht dafür schämt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Zudem ist männlicher Charakter zu machen sehr schwer, den die meisten gucken einfach KAcke aus :-)


----------



## Grimmjow19 (27. Oktober 2009)

aso 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meiner :/


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

ohne einen passenden Hintergrund hat das ganze garkeienn sinn! 
Achja MeineR<?


----------



## Sylwa (27. Oktober 2009)

Hier mein Klerik:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

Sylwa schrieb:


> Hier mein Klerik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau so muss ein foto aussehen :-)


----------



## Sylwa (27. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> genau so muss ein foto aussehen :-)


Ja, ich lass mir immer Zeit beim Screenshot machen, ich sammle gern idyllische Bilder, genau wie im RL
hier ein anderes :>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, und auch andere Situationen muss man einfangen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (27. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> genau so muss ein foto aussehen :-)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (28. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Kimono Remodeled




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Über Alukina´s Palast mit lvl 38




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aktuelles Bild mit Lvl 48 Gear


----------



## Zafric (28. Oktober 2009)

Dir will ich net im Dunkeln begegnen ^^


----------



## painschkes (28. Oktober 2009)

_Erinnert ein wenig an Jeepers Creepers.. :-)_


----------



## YoungLegend (28. Oktober 2009)

Hier mein Demon-Lord^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (31. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (31. Oktober 2009)

Meine kleine Arsa:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Bild von meinem Twink habe ich gerade nicht und bin gerade zu faul eins zu machen..


----------



## Totemkrieger (1. November 2009)

38 Assasine


[attachment=9391:Aion0041.jpg]


23 Kantor

[attachment=9392:Aion0046.jpg]

Leider keine schöneren gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (1. November 2009)

So hier ein etwas älteres Bild meines Gladis, aber ich finde grade kein besseres  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsurugu (1. November 2009)

*Das ist mein Assassine* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (1. November 2009)

Mein Techno-Viking-Gladi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

TechnoViking


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. November 2009)

arr Technoviking hat keinen Bart   schande über dich!!

ich lad mein chara morgen oder so ma hoch ^^


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (1. November 2009)

Ja, war ja nur so n Witzle, weil der aussieht wie n Wikinger   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robsenq (1. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrad (1. November 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> arr Technoviking hat keinen Bart   schande über dich!!
> 
> ich lad mein chara morgen oder so ma hoch ^^




Woos?Also der Technoviking den ich kenne,der hat sehr wohl einen Bart.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da,ne Bärtige lady ;D.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (2. November 2009)

2/5 vom blitz set )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. November 2009)

Mein Sorc
[attachment=9405:Aion0002.jpg]


----------



## Geige (3. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe diesen Screen!


----------



## Ssu (4. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

